# 1941 whizzer



## neighbor (Sep 9, 2014)

not mine,
http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/4658997971.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Crusty but looks like a smok'n deal for someone. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2014)

*I cant evaluate craigs list bikes*

I guess the importance of being local (NOTHING is local here) PIX STINK


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 9, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I think rust has gotten the best of that bike.


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2014)

*Like I said*



bikecrazy said:


> I could be wrong, but I think rust has gotten the best of that bike.




pictures!- they tell a thousand words- what a waste of human love across the millions of craiglist ads- and you cant link to better ones
I guess if you get intertest you can then connect via email


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 9, 2014)

It was posted here a few days ago http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?62428-just-picked


----------

